
Golang Restful Starter Kit - ribice
https://github.com/ribice/gorsk
======
ribice
Last month or two I worked on a Golang Restful Starter Kit.

Ideas and motivation behind this project are available as a blog-post on my
website: [https://www.ribice.ba/go-restful-starter-
kit/](https://www.ribice.ba/go-restful-starter-kit/).

All feedback is welcome.

